# Ufc Singapore



## Headhunter (Jun 17, 2017)

Spoilers obviously 





So the event just finished and so happy with the main event. Holly holm knocking out bethe correia by third round head kick. After a slow 2 rounds which holm won correia started taunting and got dropped. Beautiful finish. Holm is my favourite woman's fighter in the ufc. People say she's tentative I say she's smart. She hadnt had much success after rousey but I never believed she was done, she was beating Tate before the choke. Lost a close fight against the current number 1 contender and got screwed in her last fight by illegal punches. So glad she could get a good win again.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 17, 2017)

Some really good fights on that card!!!


----------

